
OnStartups.com - Seeking Stellar Software Entrepreneurs - carefreeliving
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/202/Seeking-Stellar-Software-Entrepreneurs.aspx
======
nostrademons
I'd bet this describes most people on news.YC - after all, being a relatively
new, non-mainstream site that focuses on written articles delivered
electronically, it'll attract folks with half the qualities in this article
right off the bat.

I'm more curious how many people have all these qualities, start a company,
and then fail. That'll give me a better idea of what my true odds are. It's
possible that there are _lots_ of people with these 10 qualities, yet there
are only a few people who cash out with multi-million-$ payouts.

~~~
Alex3917
"I'm more curious how many people have all these qualities, start a company,
and then fail."

I think this is a poor metric. Individual projects fail all the time for no
reason. What's more telling is the chance that you'll succeed big somewhere at
some point. Part of being smart is trying lots of random stuff and failing or
getting bored and doing something else.

------
abstractbill
This describes me very well _except_ for the email response time bit. I have
an awful tendency to mull over my responses for days, editing and re-editing
to get them "perfect", when I know I shouldn't. Anyone else have this?

~~~
dshah
My problem is different. If I fail to respond to an email within the first few
hours, I'll often forget to respond to it at all.

It's not that I'm mulling them over, it's that they get overridden by a new
flurry of messages. It's hard to keep up.

~~~
nostrademons
I'm like that too, except I don't have the "flurry of new messages" excuse.
More often, if I let it go when I first see it, it slips out of my mind. It's
like "Well, it wasn't important enough to respond to the first time, what's
different now that makes it important enough to respond to?" (regardless of
whether it actually _is_ important enough to respond to).

------
ced
Ergo, if you are a successful entrepreneur, you are probably an exceptionally
intelligent, considerate artist with a proclivity for action.

Maybe it was not meant that way, but it sounds to me like over-the-top
flattery.

